
Smiths/Kroger expands ban on Visa credit cards - ethanpil
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2019/03/01/kroger-visa-credit-card-ban-expands-smiths-food-drug-stores/3026396002/
======
ethanpil
I wonder if this is a negotiation tactic to get special reduced rates, or if
this is the beginning of a deeper experiment, in which grocers (who run on
notoriously low margins) are trying to save 2% per almost every transaction.

Supposedly, millennials and later generations are very cash adverse, and these
interchange fees are adding up to m(b?)illions for these huge companies...

~~~
tracker1
Considering Debit cards still work, I'd expect that a lot of people would just
do that. I can't speak for anyone else, but the main reason I use my CC is for
the rewards (1-5% depending on location and promotions) and pay it off
regularly.

If I can't use it at a location, I'll just switch to my debit card. A bigger
example of CC lock in is Costco which used to be American Express only,
switched to Visa only last year.

------
gamblor956
Good luck with that. I live within walking distance of 3 groceries and I can
just walk a block further to the store that accepts my card.

Edit: the ban only applies to two of their lower market aka discount grocery
chains, do this actually makes sense. Most of those customers don't use credit
cards in the first place.

